# IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

Deleted and transfered here.


_Modified by aircooled at 11:56 AM 2-1-2006_


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Could we not just ask the UK member who posted the pictures of his Halogens on with Xenons to querry his settings in this controler function?
You could then do a comparison of the values ...
Nice job!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (SlotCAR)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.


_Modified by aircooled at 12:00 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

You guys are the the best!
Do you think the change would have the desired effect for us non Xenon types?
I might assume the program does not care what type of low beams it controls?
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (See5)*

Deleted.


_Modified by aircooled at 11:57 AM 2-1-2006_


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Will do and report.
Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Cool! I'll keep an eye on this thread and will add the info to our Touareg info page, once you test it out:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/touareg.html


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

I'm concerned that flashing to pass with the Xenons, when the lights are off, might cause the bulbs to expire prematurely. I believe that is why halogen bulbs are retained for flash-to-pass duty on most vehicles.
If a code is found such that a flash-to-pass (with the headlight switch off) can be done without activating the xenons, I'd apply the code change. But as it is, I'd exercise caution for Touareg owners who have xenons.
Nevertheless, great work, gumshoe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (TReg510)*

Bulbs are covered 4/50K by warranty ...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (TReg510)*

Deleted.


_Modified by aircooled at 11:57 AM 2-1-2006_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

you guys are awesome. Keep up the good work. Hey, Spock, sounds like another trip, huh?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Good work! Guess I will do this mod also. Must be some additional light. 
Unless you are a big user of the flash to pass, I would worry too much about activating the shutter. This must be the way it works in the rest of the world.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (spockcat)*

Deleted.


_Modified by aircooled at 11:58 AM 2-1-2006_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (TReg510)*

In our recode, the Xenons do not flash in the flash-to pass sequence if the headlights are off. The function remains the same as the factory setting, only the halogens. Oops, sorry for the re-statement; too busy watching the Broncos - Browns cliffhanger.










_Modified by DenverBill at 1:35 AM 12-15-2003_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Deleted.


_Modified by aircooled at 11:59 AM 2-1-2006_


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Great work, aircooled. Looks like a keeper of a recode!


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (TReg510)*

Went out to Vag and got all wired up, and it seems that highs and lows (without Xenons) are normally both on in high position> without Vag change.
This is unusual, but Treg true.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Y O U R ' E ... T H E ... M A N !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

sweeeeet !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The Colorado contingent







brought those of us who get less exited about wheel size and more excited about hacking the baby a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Thanks man! One of the first things I'll do when I get my T-reg, it'll work magic on those lonely California desert highways


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Looks nice and would like to do to get the extra light - but my only concern is "aesthetic" - the bright 'blue' xenons







next the reddish halogens








It would be nice to replace the halogens with "bright white" or some high temp equivalent bulb and see how they look. Nice job anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (TREG)*

Does anyone know what bulb type is used for high beams?


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (TReg510)*

It's a BI-XENON.
One blulb that shifts its focus to yield more light for high-beams.
It's slow to fire up, so a Halogen takes over the task of flash-to-pass extending the XENON's bulb life.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_No, if the headlights are OFF or in DRL mode, the halogens ONLY are used for flash to pass. Not to worry about burning out your xenons!
My concern (which may be unjustified) is that is the headlights are ON (dark outside), the flash to pass function also activates the (already on) xenons, which quickly actuates the shutters, possibly adding to premature wear in the shutters.

Are you sure the shutters weren't doing the same thing before you changed the code? Or do you think the low beams were staying on low with flash to pass?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (TReg510)*

Deleted.


_Modified by aircooled at 12:00 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (Outrageous)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.


_Modified by aircooled at 12:00 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

I had the Sylvania Silverstars exactly in mind








Getting to the high beam bulbs looks like a daunting task, looking under the hood.










_Modified by TReg510 at 10:34 PM 12-14-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (TReg510)*

The entire light assembly comes out like a drawer. This is on page 54 of the electrical pdf in the Ohio VW files.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

For a description of the Osram Silverstars, see From the data on the Osram Sylvania web site, [URL]http://www.sylvania.com, it appears that the Sylvania Silverstars are different (more blue). I have the Osrams in my Boxster as high beams with the xenon lows, and they offer a noticeable improvement over the stcok H-7s.









_Modified by DenverBill at 8:33 PM 12-15-2003_


_Modified by DenverBill at 5:21 PM 12-16-2003_


----------



## Outrage (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

I'm awaiting delivery, so forgive the ignorance, but am I correct in assuming that the as-delivered high-beam-on mode is Xenons only in high pattern, without halogens (which are used only for flash to pass)?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (Outrage)*

Correct. I just switched to halogens and fogs on with high beams. I can't wait to go out tonight and try them out.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Parking Light Switch ...*

Here's a link to DUBWERKS and their HEADLIGHT Switch that they say can run the PARKING LIGHTS.
Anybody in the Chicago Area available to check this out with DUBWERKS?
*--- DUBWERKS - Parking Light Compatible Headlight Switch*http://www.dubwerks.com/Interior/accessories_001.htm

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.


_Modified by aircooled at 12:01 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Have you tried coding for the UK in block 17-07?


----------



## RadDoc (Nov 26, 2003)

*I see the light!!!*

*THANK YOU - aircooled and DenverBill!*
Consider these premium plug'n'play replacement H7 bulbs (no HID conversion kit required): 
*PIAA Plasma Spark Blue 7500K* (H-289)
*Philips Vision Plus* http://www.eur.lighting.philip....html
For the 55W marked segment, sorted in order of brightness: 
+50%: Philips Vision Plus 
+30%: Philips Premium, Osram SilverStar _(European marked only - see note below)_ 
+20%: Osram/Sylvania Xtra Vision, Osram/Sylvania SilverStar _(North American marked only - see note below)_ 
+0%: Philips BlueVison, Osram/Sylvania Cool Blue, Osram/Sylvania Halogen Plus, and OEM bulbs like GE. 
-10%: PIAA Super White 
_Not yet tested: PIAA PSB 7500K_
SilverStar: Do not confuse the European (clear glass) SilverStar with the North American (slightly blue tinted) SilverStar. The blue tint steals light! 



_Modified by RadDoc at 9:50 AM 12-16-2003_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (See5)*

What software coding are you showing in Module 09, Central Electronics? Maybe this will give us a hint on how to avoid the xenon shutter opening on flash-to-pass with the low beams on.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

He doesn't have xenons, so he has no shutter and his halogen highs are his high beams.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (spockcat)*

I know that he doesn't have xenons. My thought is that his coding might point to the number that triggers the xenon shutters. That is, one value activates the low beams, whether halogen or xenon; and a second value activates the shutters, separate of a high beam value.







Does not seem to be this logical, though.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

Bill, did you ever get your lights vagged yet?


----------



## srohrbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Now that is a usefull tune!*

Good job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now that is a usefull tune! I finally have a real reason to get a VAGCOM other than to tweak on some minor annoyances.
Guess what Santa will be brining me this year!


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

I recoded to 0105724, the first value we found that achieved the results. I can duplicate that number using the German translated documentation that spockcat provided. But manipulate as I may, I can't find the value that controls the xenon shutter on low beam flash-to-pass. Did discover that 0105700 disables the automatic light feature. The solution, as you know, has to be be divisible by 4, at least in the ranges between 0105600 and 0236796 -- I tried a few more combinations, thinking maybe a Japanese setup would work.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

The reason 105724 works is it equals 105694 (what you started with) plus 32 (rear fog lights--which does nothing in this case) minus 2 (headlights for USA--which don't keep halogens on high beam).
If you then subtract 16 (coming home lights) and also subtract 8 (rain sensor) you get 105700.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_The reason 105724 works is it equals 105694 (what you started with) plus 32 (rear fog lights--which does nothing in this case) minus 2 (headlights for USA--which don't keep halogens on high beam).
If you then subtract 16 (coming home lights) and also subtract 8 (rain sensor) you get 105700.

That sounds correct. I've added a for the coding in the 09 - Electrical Control module. I haven't had a chance the try them yet on our Touareg, so of course, your mileage may vary:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/touareg.html


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM ([email protected])*

0100446
Mine is a non Xenon and it has both high and low hologen beams on when high beams are selected


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (See5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *See5* »_0100446
Mine is a non Xenon and it has both high and low hologen beams on when high beams are selected

Sounds like you SHOULD have:
Halogen High Beams 
(Low Beams off when High Beams on)
Interior Lighting Enabled
Rain & Light Sensors Enabled
Coming Home Lights Enabled
Front Fogs Enabled
Electric Fuel Pump Relay Block
(Gasoline Engines Only)
Low Seatheating Enabled 
(Memory Seats Only)
Electronic Load Management Enabled


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM ([email protected])*

Andy, you get a good score but wrong on the big one.
My low beams stay on when the highs are on. I realize this is highly unusual but trust me, it is true.
The only mods I have made are seat belt chimes and running lights.
No options other than Sound 1 and mudflaps.









_Modified by See5 at 7:15 PM 12-16-2003_


_Modified by See5 at 7:29 PM 12-16-2003_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (Outrageous)*

Outrageous,
Do you have a VAG-COM?
email me please.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (Outrageous)*

The total is correct, but actually what I did was add up all of the values mentioned in spockcats translation, excluding (in ascending order) DRLs (1); USA/Canada headlights(2);USA/Canada Marking Lights(256); Unknown(512);Secondary Battery(8192); Booster Battery Blocks(16384); Japanese Fogs(131072).
=0105724










_Modified by DenverBill at 5:30 PM 12-17-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Somebody mentioned in this thread or one of the others dealing with this subject that you lose the DRL capability with this mod. Well I have done this mod and I can tell you, you still have the capability (function is in the MFI) BUT the DRL light in the speedo doesn't come on. At least that is what I experienced this morning when I went out. I had the DRLs on in the MFI. I stepped outside the car to verify they were on but no green DRL light. I then switched them off and they went off.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (spockcat)*

Interesting; I had not tried the DRLs after making the mod. I can live without the indicator.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (See5)*

Maybe the behavior is different depending on whether Xenons or Halogens are actually installed.


----------



## BrickTreg (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM ([email protected])*

Thanks for all the work on this topic. Prhim does not get the Xenon flash to pass issue that we get, but he has a different headlight switch. Could that be the reason.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.



_Modified by aircooled at 12:03 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.



_Modified by aircooled at 12:03 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Hopefully, this pastes okay:
State Hex Bit Decimal Function 
ON 0 1 DRL Control Blocked in MFI 
ON 1 2 Halogen High Beams 
(Xenon Low Beams off when High Beams on) 
ON 2 4 Interior Lighting Enabled 
ON 3 8 Rain & Light Sensors Enabled 
ON 4 16 Coming Home Lights Enabled 
OFF 5 32 Rear Fog Enabled 
ON 6 64 Front Fogs Enabled 
ON 7 128 Xenon Lighting Enabled 
OFF 8 256 Marker Lights Enabled 
OFF 9 512 Unknown Function 
ON 10 1024 Headlight Washers Enabled 
ON 11 2048 Electric Fuel Pump Relay Block
(Gasoline Engines Only) 
ON 12 4096 Wake-up function Enabled 
OFF 13 8192 Second Battery Enabled 
OFF 14 16384 Auxilliary Battery Enabled 
ON 15 32768 Low Seatheating Enabled 
(Memory Seats Only) 
ON 16 65536 Electronic Load Management Enabled 
OFF 17 131072 Rear Fog Disabled when in 
Off-Road Suspension Setting


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (A[email protected])*

What is the status of VAG'g the lights?
I did a search and could not find anymore other than this thread ...
Were the issues some users were having resolved?

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (SlotCAR)*

I personally have not done anything further with the VAGged lights due to time constraints and not owning a VAGCOM. If you don't use the DRL's, then I think that you would be just fine. I'm sure there is another code out there, just waiting for someone the find it before me.


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

After rading all the nombers and combinations, I am confosed. Could you please tell me exactly what to input ( Vag-com) for keeping the H7s on with low/high xenons? Thans


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

any risk of running too hot and burn something out??? 
Jeff


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

As stated in another thread, this is standard in Europe and the UK. It is a factory setting. So there clearly should not be any detrimental effects.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (TREG)*

Sorry for all of the numbers, but it is just that aircooled and I have not found the one exact value for the one final solution. If you go to Module 09, Central Electronics, and recode to 0105692 with the VAG-COM, you will end up with the following situations. Headlights off: halogen light for flash-to-pass; no DRLs (but you have access in the MFI; if you activate the DRLs through the MFI with this coding, you will have the DRLs on, no DRL indicator in instruments, running lights on, tail lights on). Headlights on low beam: xenons on; flash-to-pass activates the high beam and the xenon shutter; running lights on; tail lights on; fogs operable. Headlights on high beam: xenons on with xenon shutter to high beam array; H-7 halogens on; running lights and tail lights on; fogs operable. That's it for now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_Sorry for all of the numbers, but it is just that aircooled and I have not found the one exact value for the one final solution. 

Probably because the coding to stop the xenons from coming on with the flash to pass is not on that module. Maybe modules 29 and 39 might have some play here.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (spockcat)*

Thought of that but have not played with the codes yet. Just seemed odd that a function common to both lights would be approached at separate addresses. But as I have said before, who said it has to be logical.


----------



## erikm (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

Thanks for the new code for running all the lights at once. It's a major improvement and I love to see where I'm going at night. The problem of matching the appearance of the lights is an issue that has been discussed a bit here but I'd like to add a question. Is there a bulb for the fog lights that matches the Xenons a little better? What type of bulb is in the fog lights? If someone knows where to get a good, color matching bulb for the highs [H7] as well as the fogs [H?] here in the States, I'd appreciate a link to their site. It would be nice to have all 6 lights on and matching.
Thanks for your help...
Erik


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (erikm)*

The matching appearance issue is negligible. If you turn on your high beams with the halogens too, they guy you beam will not see anything for the next 10 minutes anyway.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.



_Modified by aircooled at 12:03 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Also, has anyone had a chance to play with the coding for the lights to restore normal DRL function but keep the halogen/xenon combo high beams?

Did you try to add 1 back into the total?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (spockcat)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.



_Modified by aircooled at 12:04 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.



_Modified by aircooled at 12:04 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (spockcat)*

Sorry for taking so long to answer this, but I had some things that had to be finished or postmarked by 12/31.







Adding 1 to the code which I am using now, 0105692, gives you 0105693, which produces these results: with engine running, the low beams (not DRLs), running lights, and brake lights are on, xenon shutters operate on flash-to-pass, and available fogs; with high beams, xenon shutters activated, H-7 high beams on, fogs possible. That's it for now.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.


_Modified by aircooled at 12:41 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Okay, please pardon my ignorance. But, don't we have Bi-Xenons?? It didn't appear that there was even a Halogen element in the light cluster. I did notice that the outside lenses are the lowbeams/DRLs, and that the shutter opens when switching to the high beam. I also saw that the flash to pass was the inside lenses, but I thought they were both Xenons. They sure look that way.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_Okay, please pardon my ignorance. But, don't we have Bi-Xenons?? It didn't appear that there was even a Halogen element in the light cluster. I did notice that the outside lenses are the lowbeams/DRLs, and that the shutter opens when switching to the high beam. I also saw that the flash to pass was the inside lenses, but I thought they were both Xenons. They sure look that way.









A BI-XENON is a 'single' light that is both a high and low beam, changed through the shuttle mechanism.
And you are right, the inside lights are Halogen, and are the "flash to pass" lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Someday, I might even get my OWN VAGCOM! Or does Ross-Tech have a wedding registry?

We had a number of girlfriend/wife types contact us at Christmas time, saying "I don't know what I need but my boyfriend/husband told be to buy it from you". So, give your wedding guests our info and we'll make sure you end up with the right thing.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (SlotCAR)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.



_Modified by aircooled at 12:05 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

I have just started looking into this with my VAG-COM after helping an other member make VAG-COM changes. When my TREG was at the dealer for the five week power-steering fix it came back with the DRL menu choice gone from the MFI...it returned to default but no other VAG-COM modes were removed. That said here is what I found:
Before I started the light mod in this thread, I will call "FULL", I had *0101599* with "DEFAULT" lights- (Bi-Xenons for low/high, halogen flash to pass, fogs only in low, DRLs, no DRL menu-i.e. US Specs)
*0101598* (-1) gave me DEFAULT with DRL Menu
*0101597* (-2) gave me FULL lights with DRLs, no DRL light on the dash, no DRL menu.
*0101596* (-3) gave me FULL lights with DRLs, no DRL light on dash, always on marker lights (can't turn off)
*0101595* (-4) gave me DEFAULT with no interior lights, no FOOTWELL LIGHTS on menu, DRL on menu
From this point on I found that Ross-Tech's menu holds true for all EVEN subtractions but I get interesting results for ODD number subtractions-like 0101596. I will obviously update this thread if I find and ODD number that gets us FULL lights with DRL menu on the MFI
I am also wondering what the WAKE UP FUNCTION is-4096-the difference between my original code and aircooled's.
BTW I have a V-8 PPS/NAV with no winter package or air-suspension
I also found that although you can add 32 to your code to get rear fogs mine was missing the actual wiring to the fog socket in the tailgate-








This leads me to believe that options like key-less start are just not an option for U.S. Tregs-I have already looked under the center console and in the dash for un-connected wiring or open plugs-double


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (orttauq)*

I had to dig out my notes, as my head starts to spin when I try to explain this.







The WAKE UP FUNCTION is the inflation check for the pneumatic suspension at start-up. If you add the 4096 to your original code of 0101599, the result is 0105695, the original USA spec code that aircooled and I started with. We went to 0105694 to put the DRLs into the MFI, and to 0105692 to achieve the H-7 high beams and optional fogs on both high and low. Didn't the recode to 0101596 give you the H-7 high beams along with the xenon highs? Was not completely sure from your post.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

Thanks for the info on the WAKE UP FUNCTION-No air suspension for me.
0101596 was a bit weird with the running lights staying on but Yes, I believe it did give me the H-7 with xenon. I fell back to 0101597 for now but I really want the DRL menu option back. 
I had to stop working on it because the battery was getting low and kept warning me.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (orttauq)*

Glad to aid as best I can. Odd numbers, at least within a certain range, will give you the original USA spec DRLs on all of the time. If you go to 0101598, you will be back to having the DRLs in the MFI menu to use or not, but they will always have the running lights and tail lights on, and no DRL dash indicator. You get the same DRL function with 0101596, but gain the H-7 high beams with the xenon high beams, and the multiple use of the fogs. Do any of your VAG-COM work with the engine on; the T sucks juice like, well, this is a family site.







If you were referring to the lap top battery, I also encountered the same difficulty, but I'm not sure it was battery fade or brain fade.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

It was the Treg battery. I have not been able to recode with the engine running. In fact I have found most module do not "answer" either way 
I shut down everything I could and got only about 15 mins before the warning. 
So to sum it all up we have not found a way to have your FULLY operational lights coding AND the DRL menu right?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (orttauq)*

Depends on your definition of FULLY OPERATIONAL. With coding of 0101596 for non-pneumatic suspension, 0105692 for pneumatic suspension, you have the DRLs moved into the MFI for voluntary choice, but they will only operate with the running lights and tail lights on as well, no DRL indication in the instruments, if you check yes in the menu. Otherwise, if you checked no DRLS, you have nothing on. Headlights on, automatic or manual select, low beams are xenon; flash to pass activates both the H-7s and the xenons. High beams activate the halogens and the open xenon shutter. Fogs selectable in both low and high beams. The confusion is in the word FULL, which I would suggest more describes codes 0101596 and 0105692, MORE light.







Odd; we did most of our research with the engine running.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

I had my Touareg Spockmoded today. I must say the Xenon + Halogen + Fogs is awesome. It is blinding light and should be used with discretion and caution. But if you live in a rural area, the extra light is invaluable.
Several of you talked about bulb changes to the halogens and the fogs. Did any of you do it and if so, can you post some before and after photos?
Also, if you did, please post the link(s) to the specific bulb model so I (and others) can get them if necessary.
Thanks.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

Thank you DenverBill and Aircooled! This is an amazing mod. The additional light is truly outstanding!








I have the Osram Silverstar H7s, and hope to get them installed this weekend. 
Has anyone installed after-market H11 bulbs in the fog lights? I know Aircooled ordered some amber H11s. I wondered how they work? What does everyone think about installing 80W H11s in the fog lights. Would the additional wattage damage the wiring switches, etc?
Also thanks go out to Orttauq for performing the Vag Com magic, and sourcing & helping me install the covered dash! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.


_Modified by aircooled at 12:06 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Don't go over the 55W bulbs in the fogs; the enclosures have very little space for air circulation. I also swapped out the 3W amber bulbs for some silver coated bulbs I painted for the total effect. I got the silver a little too thick, and will redo them when I can get the headlights out again. Unfortunately, the head of one of the locking gears sheared off when I tried to remove the assembly in the cold weather, so I will have to wait for a new part.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

Thanks for the advice. Guess I will go with the 55W amber ion H11s.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Interesting page on lights - in German: http://home.t-online.de/home/m...n.htm


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (spockcat)*

Where is the best place to get "Sylvania Silverstars" ?? And also H11 Ions?? Thanks.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (TREG)*

FYI.......Denverbill says "Osram Silverstars" are brighter than "Sylvania Silverstars".
I got my H7 "Osram Silverstars" from http://epimporters.com. I just ordered the 55w amber ion H11s for the fogs today.
Shipment of H7s was delayed a bit because they were out of stock, and had to get some in from Europe. Prices seen reasonable.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Ok. Let me get this straight, you ordered the Osram Silverstars H7 to replace the halogen "flash to pass" bulbs so the inside halogen bulbs will more closely match your xenons....right? If so, that's what I want to do.
This bulb is the same wattage than what is in there now right?
Then, for your fogs, your ordered 55w ambers H11s. This is the same bulb wattage, just brighter and with a yellow tint....right?
Bottom line is the bulbs you ordered are the same wattage as what is in there now, just closer matches to the xenons and a yellow tint on the fogs which should be better in the fog than the existing white fog bulbs.
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (bravocharlie)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.


_Modified by aircooled at 12:06 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

Great. Thank you. Helps a lot. Ordering now.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (aircooled)*

what about the cool blue halogen by Osram?
http://www.epimporters.com/pro...b99da
Wouldn't this better match the xenons?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (bravocharlie)*

Cool blue may look cool, but the blue tint actually cuts down on the available illumination.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (DenverBill)*

just vagged the seat belt chime off and put the DRL into the MFI.
sweeeeeeet! Ok, this may seem off topic for this thread, but I thought I'd crosslink this with spock's
Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1204299
I decided that I'd do the halogen/xenon/fog mod of this thread only for long trips.
vagging is so simple that I'll probably switch things back and forth as desired.


----------



## rarsop15 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM ([email protected])*

i am really confused on what exactly the code is to enter to enable all the 'six light salute' please help me out! thanks!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: IT WORKS: Xenon + Halogen High Beams enabled with VAGCOM (rarsop15)*

If you are using the actual VAGCom software it pretty much tells you what to do in the software it's self.


----------

